# 2 weeks of Nausea! Help!



## lunamarshall (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been diagnosed with IBS-D and have been taking hyoscyamine or however you spell it, levbid. Anyway. About two weeks ago I had a bad day of diarrhea and it was accompanied by nausea. I have been nauseated off and on for two weeks and last weekend was the worst. I had to leave work early cause of dizziness and nausea. The nurse I saw told me to take dramamine but that didn't help. I haven't been diagnosed with acid reflux but I knowI have it. Every day, several times a day I feel gurgling in the back of my throat. I often I feel like if I don't make a conscious effort to breath I'll choke and now with the nausea that won't go away and nothing is helping I'm getting scared. It's impossible to sleep at night and I have missed alot of work already. I've been to three doctors. Blood tests are all normal. No H. Pylori. The third visit was to my GI nurse and she said to take mylanta, zantac and continue the levbid. I am so sick of being sick. Anyone has 1. any advice on countering nausea probably caused by GERD and 2. advice on just getting back to eating normal. I'm tired of bananas and crackers but that's all I can stomach.argh.


----------



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi,I am sorry to hear how miserable you are, not sure I am going to be much help but have you had an endoscope or other tests to make sure it is Gerd. I was so sick for about 3 years with Gerd, but I really do not remember the nausea, the pains and such I do remember. Gavascon was the best I could take and it really worked until I had to have the surgery. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe the Levbid is causing your nausea. I had terrible side effects from it.It made me very dizzy with muscle weakness, shortness of breath and put me in a state of stupor. Very scary. It had an accumulative effect on me.How long have you been taking it?  Belinda


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Que49 what surgery did you have?


----------



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

Sorry I did not check messages lately, I had the Nissan Wrap, which really did take care of almost all of my trouble. I do still have to take Prevacid occasionally but usually just because I played stupid with what I ate. Take care and I hope things are settling for you.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

HeyI'm actually having that trouble- every couple of weeks I have had a random puking session in the morning with a little bit of D, and when I have gone to the doctor, it has been diagnosed as a stomach virus. I haven't had the endoscopy yet. I was given Prevacid to take until they know what's up with me (how is it by the way?). I'm also on hyoscyamine, which has helped gas problems but I still get the D once in awhile. I'll keep you updated though in case my info helps you.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey thereI have IBS-D, and sinusitis/rhinitis, and reflux.I have cut down on the anti-inflammatory pain killers as I heard they can cause gastro problems, and now I use a natural nasal spray to irrigate my sinuses, to relieve the sinus pain and have found it has also reduces dizziness and nausea.Cutting out dairy also hugely reduced my nausea, dizziness and sinus pain. (Although you want to be sure this is the cause before you eliminate it from your diet).Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh sorry, the spray I use is Narium (each mL contains 6.5mg sodium chloride). I have also used FESS Saline Solution (7.04 mg/ml) but I have found Narium works quicker and requires less to be effective - no idea why cos it should be the reverse. And I realise sometimes you feel so nautious the last thing you want to be doing is tipping your head upside down but believe me the relief afterwards is worth it.


----------

